# Moving to spain. Please help.



## Beff And Ross (Jul 23, 2009)

hi there
our names are Beth and Ross. we are 17 and 19

we are hoping to move to spain within the next year permanently to open a cafe/bar. Ross is already a manager of a successful take away/restuarant.

we really dont know how to go about any of it...
we have no idea where to start.
we are both really determined to move to spain and to make our own business.
we have started spainish lessons.

so ANY information would be reallly useful for us.

many thanks

x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Hi there both and :welcome: to the forum.

I really have no idea about setting up with a bar here so I am no good to you

But hang around, there are people on here that will I'm sure.

Good luck.

Chica.x


----------



## Beff And Ross (Jul 23, 2009)

Chica said:


> Hi there both and :welcome: to the forum.
> 
> I really have no idea about setting up with a bar here so I am no good to you
> 
> ...


hi there Chica, do you have any ideas on just moving there? and how we go about it?

anything would be useful to us to be honest. 

thanks
x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I think you should forget opening a bar!! They are closing in their droves and if you have no experience then I dont think you would stand a chance as things are. I´m also assuming cos of your ages you probably will have trouble finding the shedloads of money it would take to put down as capital???

However, I think your best bet would be to save as much as you can between now and next year, come over, have an extended holiday and see what turns up, knock on doors? look for ads? and get to know people who maybe able to employ you. If you dont get anything, well you would have had a blast and gained some experience!!! But you may get bits and peices that will help you get something more permenant maybe??????????


Jo xxxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hi there!
The good thing is that Ross already has experience in the kind of business you want to have. And you're really young - let's take that as a positive ; it means you're flexible and capable of working hard.
The bad thing is, unless you've got anything else to tell us, that's all you've got.
Think about how hard it would be to do what you want to do in England. Would you know how to do it? The paperwork, the people to go to, how to advertise etc. Even if you do, would you be able to do all that in a foreign country? It's pretty difficult.
My advise would be to come out here and try to find a job first to get some experience in the Spanish market and to see how business is here before jumping in at the deep end.
Good luck!


----------



## Beff And Ross (Jul 23, 2009)

Ross has experience in running a take away/restaurant business which includes the cooking of food, preparing food, serving and dealing with customers, opening and closing of the shop, money counting, stocktaking, paperwork etc. So he has the experience needed for the everyday running of this type of business.

We may be young, but we are entrepreneurs, and believe we have the skills and capability to be successful. We have been saving up for a while and have been planning this for a couple of years.

so we would like information on moving out there if possible please, as the information given is always changing, so we would like some help from people who have already moved out there, and how they have gone about it.

we are planning to move to costa del sol, as we believe that this would be a good place for tourists.

We have both visited the country numerous times and feel this is definatly the place for us.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Beff&&amp;Ross;166106 said:


> Ross has experience in running a take away/restaurant business which includes the cooking of food, preparing food, serving and dealing with customers, opening and closing of the shop, money counting, stocktaking, paperwork etc. So he has the experience needed for the everyday running of this type of business.
> 
> We may be young, but we are entrepreneurs, and believe we have the skills and capability to be successful. We have been saving up for a while and have been planning this for a couple of years.
> 
> ...


I´ve no doubt you´re age is more of a benefit than a hinderance, hell, I wish I´d had the guts to do something like that at your age, I went and got married, had kids etc (sorry, I digress lol). So dont think for one minute anyone thinks thats the problem. The biggest problem is that bars are closing all along the costas in Spain, tourism is down and the world wide recession is causing businesses to go bust everyday!

save up, come over and see what you can find!!

Jo xx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

oops, sorry about that


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ok, is this what you want?

All I did was Google _starting a business in Spain..._ 

Starting a Business in Spain Details - Doing Business - The World Bank Group


Starting a business in Spain

http://www.fco.gov.uk/resources/en/pdf/2855621/going-to-live-abroad


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

My guess is that bars etc may be going for a snip at the moment. I know someone who is desperate to get rid of theirs as they have had enough!!

In my experience, people frequent the bars etc coz they like the people that run it or the bar person that's on at a particular bar....same as always I guess. 

Maybe there is a niche for you 2 being young!?!? It's possible that you will attract the younger contingent ...only joking..lol.

You will obviously have the energy for it and believe me you need it!!!!

When you are ready, maybe you can rent for 3 to 6 months and see what you can find. A tip!! If you are thinking of taking on a bar, visit when not expected. They may tell you it's doing great and arrange to have a barful when you have an appointment...lol. I have seen this happen several times.

Ok, Corries on now so gotta go.


----------



## Beff And Ross (Jul 23, 2009)

Chica, do you think it would be possible to sort a meeting with your friend in a couple months time, we also need to arrange time off from our current jobs to visit for a month or two. i dont want to give any definate dates or anything as of yet but it is very possible that we could get out there very soon.You have some very good ideas that we will definatly take on board, thank you for your help, anymore information would be greatly appreciated.


PeskyWesky, thank you for the websites they have been useful but we have been looking at a couple of those websites previously. we are also looking for people to give us more understanding on how we move there, and what we will need etc.

thanks


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Beff&&Ross said:


> Chica, do you think it would be possible to sort a meeting with your friend in a couple months time, we also need to arrange time off from our current jobs to visit for a month or two. i dont want to give any definate dates or anything as of yet but it is very possible that we could get out there very soon.You have some very good ideas that we will definatly take on board, thank you for your help, anymore information would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> PeskyWesky, thank you for the websites they have been useful but we have been looking at a couple of those websites previously. we are also looking for people to give us more understanding on how we move there, and what we will need etc.
> ...


Good. I'm glad you'd got that far on your own! It was just in case you hadn't.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Beff&&Ross said:


> Chica, do you think it would be possible to sort a meeting with your friend in a couple months time, we also need to arrange time off from our current jobs to visit for a month or two.
> 
> 
> thanks


What I could do for you is to find out what the costs are to take over this bar including all. I really don't think that this is the right place for you as it is a sleepy holiday village with mainly old fogies like me...lol. I think you will stand a much better chance trying out a bigger town like Nerja. Maybe someone else can suggest somewhere else??

However, if I can find the details maybe you can use this as a guide line as to what to expect to pay. Would you like me to do this for you? Please expect it to be far more than you think as there will be solicitors and gestoria bills to pay. Overheads are expensive.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chica said:


> I really don't think that this is the right place for you as it is a sleepy holiday village with mainly old fogies like me...lol. .


Love it, haven't heard that expression for ages!!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Love it, haven't heard that expression for ages!!


Well...it's true


----------



## Beff And Ross (Jul 23, 2009)

yes please Chica, if you could do that it would be very helpful for us.

thanks


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Beff&&Ross said:


> yes please, if you could do that it would be very helpful for us.
> 
> thanks


Ok. Give me a few days. Pm with with an email address so I can give you the guestimation and the breakdown of what you need and the rough costs.


----------



## grahunt (Jan 22, 2009)

The major problem on opening a bar or restaurant is the Salida de Humos. If it hasn't got one (Think a chimney) then it is difficult to get one. The second issue is the Traspaso. Most places want this where you pay for the fixtures and fittings the previous owner put in etc... If you start up from nothing the licences are horrendous so it might be better to take on a failing or failed business but bear in mind that there is a reason it is failing and many times that is simply situation. Location, location, location.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Absolutely the craziest idea I have heard all week! I have to say you have los ******* 
Good Luck. 

BUT: 

Get real - you have no experience of running a bar in Spain - if you are set on this industry get over here and start working IN a bar to see the "real deal". 

One of my best friends sells, leases, rents bars and has literally HUNDREDS on his books at the moment. I can't think of a bar in expatshire that's not available at the right money. 

Opening a bar in Spain! I'd rather have to watch Man City in the rain. 

CONGRATULATIONS on learning Spanish. Keep it up! 

I wish you every success, SERIOUSLY!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, a reasonably well written, balanced article 
End of the dream for British expats in Spain | World news | The Guardian


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Wow, a reasonably well written, balanced article
> End of the dream for British expats in Spain | World news | The Guardian


I really do hope you were being sarcastic then!
These kind of articles actually do no one any good, especially the ones of us that live here.

I'm sure there are a percentage of people who couldnt make it here, but I recognise very little in that article of what I see around here. I keep saying, I think we are in a bubble in the Northern CB. I know of maybe one or two people that have returned to the UK, but I know of a lot more that have come here.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Strav, you ARE in a bubble. You are lucky! 

Pick out the towns, San Fulgencio, Torrevieja, Orihuela Costa etc etc HUGE expat percentages - in fact majorities. 

All of these towns have more expats/foreigners/immigrants than locals. Only 8% of those on the padrón in Torrevieja were born there!

Talking regularly to banks, currency exchange companies and removal companies ALL say that more are leaving than arriving. I was trying to get a cheap return load to Sweden a few weeks ago and the owner laughed. "The cheap 'return load' is the one GOING to Spain nowadays" Yes, it's even affecting the Scandis - although to be fair they are still buying - Thailand! 

This is not Spain, this is expatshire!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Strav, you ARE in a bubble. You are lucky!
> 
> Pick out the towns, San Fulgencio, Torrevieja, Orihuela Costa etc etc HUGE expat percentages - in fact majorities.
> 
> ...


I guess we are .......... the more research I did the luckier I became I guess 

On the forums people complain the Spanish are rude and unhelpful - Not here in my experience. There are Expats here of course, all I always say is that apart from Fridaqys (market day) and the holiday periods I dont notice that I am in expatshire. Some, yes for sure. Unlike for instance Javea which I visit once a week for Spanish lessons, and every week I feel like I am in England. Jalon (mentioned in the article) also seemed like a lot of Brits there. I actually like Javea a lot .... I'm not sure I could live there though.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Wow, a reasonably well written, balanced article
> End of the dream for British expats in Spain | World news | The Guardian


The british medias propaganda machine stil alive and well then!! Absolutely heaving down here on the costa del Sol. Even the British bars are full to bursting. In fact I've just come back from Torremolinos cos I couldnt even park! I'd go as far as to say it seems busier than last year!!???


Steve you should know better than to take any notice of this sort of stuff, you've obviously been out of Spain for too long lol
Jo xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I guess we are (lucky) .......... the more research I did the luckier I became I guess 

**ABSOLUTELY! 

On the forums people complain the Spanish are rude and unhelpful - Not here in my experience. There are Expats here of course, all I always say is that apart from Fridaqys (market day) and the holiday periods I dont notice that I am in expatshire. Some, yes for sure. Unlike for instance Javea which I visit once a week for Spanish lessons, and every week I feel like I am in England. Jalon (mentioned in the article) also seemed like a lot of Brits there. I actually like Javea a lot .... I'm not sure I could live there though.

**..and Jávea has a bucketful of problems at the moment. See today's local rag. 
Huge number of kids going back putting a huge strain on the local football club where a great friend, Mark Catlin, is trying to resign but cannot because as a TRUE PRO he won't let the whole thing he has worked hard at for so long collapse. 

I like Jávea but (a) it's overpriced IMHO and (b) I don't want the daily battle with the language issue. You have the best of both worlds! Enjoy!


----------



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> Wow, a reasonably well written, balanced article
> End of the dream for British expats in Spain | World news | The Guardian



WOW!!!! is it really that bad as I was seriously considering Spain to spend a part of the year but I am now only considering renting but even so half the year in a ghost 
environment does not sound to pleasent


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> I guess we are (lucky) .......... the more research I did the luckier I became I guess
> 
> **ABSOLUTELY!
> 
> ...


You've become so negative about Spain Steve, its not like you?????? 

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paul44 said:


> WOW!!!! is it really that bad as I was seriously considering Spain to spend a part of the year but I am now only considering renting but even so half the year in a ghost
> environment does not sound to pleasent


Just the reaction the british media want, keep you all back there!!! That has got to be the most ridiculous article I've read in ages!!!
Jo xx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

paul44 said:


> WOW!!!! is it really that bad as I was seriously considering Spain to spend a part of the year but I am now only considering renting but even so half the year in a ghost
> environment does not sound to pleasent


It clearly depends where you go by the sounds of it.
Here, in the Northern Costa Blanca ....... everything is alive and well 
But the area doesnt totally rely on Expats like Expatshire in the South. It supports itself to a great extent.

To give you an idea, the only shops I saw around here close down was the Cornish Pride Pasty shop / cafe and the fish and chip shop. Now what does that tell you?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I really do hope you were being sarcastic then!
> These kind of articles actually do no one any good, especially the ones of us that live here.
> 
> I'm sure there are a percentage of people who couldnt make it here, but I recognise very little in that article of what I see around here. I keep saying, I think we are in a bubble in the Northern CB. I know of maybe one or two people that have returned to the UK, but I know of a lot more that have come here.


I think it could just be your town

tons have gone back from here - and still are




saying that - tourist wise it's really busy - mercadona seemed to have transported itself to Germany a couple of days ago


not many brits yet - have the hols started over there yet?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Shall we bring this thread back on topic?? :focus::focus: 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Jojo, get out of your little bubble and get up to Doña Pepa, Rojales (85% expat), La Marina, San Fulgencio or Orihuela Costa and get into these urbanisations. I know bank managers on all of them and what I hear is not pretty. 

You go to the ghost urbs of Torrevieja or Gran Alacant and it's a different expatshire you will see from July/August

It's a GREAT place to live and it WILL bounce back but for those who need to earn in Spain at the moment it's TOUGH! 

If you are retired on a strong fixed pension there is IMHO no better place on earth to be. 

BTW - just reading house rentals have reduced by 10% year on year.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Stravinsky said:


> I guess we are .......... the more research I did the luckier I became I guess
> 
> On the forums people complain the Spanish are rude and unhelpful - Not here in my experience. There are Expats here of course, all I always say is that apart from Fridaqys (market day) and the holiday periods I dont notice that I am in expatshire. Some, yes for sure. Unlike for instance Javea which I visit once a week for Spanish lessons, and every week I feel like I am in England. Jalon (mentioned in the article) also seemed like a lot of Brits there. I actually like Javea a lot .... I'm not sure I could live there though.


we are to be fair hearing less brits here in Javea recently


do I dare use a great big grinning smiley?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Jojo, get out of your little bubble and get up to Doña Pepa, Rojales (85% expat), La Marina, San Fulgencio or Orihuela Costa and get into these urbanisations. I know bank managers on all of them and what I hear is not pretty.
> 
> You go to the ghost urbs of Torrevieja or Gran Alacant and it's a different expatshire you will see from July/August
> 
> ...


I'm here Steve, I've been to those places!!! You are wrong, there is a crisis, but people are cashing in on it! now :focus:

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Shall we bring this thread back on topic?? :focus::focus:
> 
> Jo xxx


sorry

what was it?


they want to to run a bar in Spain


DON'T DO IT!!


I've run bars, restaurants & hotels in the UK

I know people - english & spanish - who have run & do run bars here in spain


it's much harder here even without the recession

to the OP

you are both young - come over & see if you can work over here in a bar for a while - you are young enough that if it doesn't work it won't mess your lives up too much - but don't spend any money on a traspaso!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

...................................


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> ...................................


I read that!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Good job you did not take a screenshot then. Jeje


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Wow, a reasonably well written, balanced article
> End of the dream for British expats in Spain | World news | The Guardian


We are living in one of the worst world wide recessions since the 1930's. The UK has an aveage of 52 pubs going out of business every week, failing businesses are not unique to Spain. Anyone who aimed their business at servicing tourists is bound to be struggling for obvious reasons, but what will they do if they return to the UK.

It is only human nature to run back home when adversity strikes, it's all about comfort. However the things that you guys hated about the UK are far worse now than when you left for a life in Spain. If folk are able to tighten their belts and ride out this recession in Spain, then they would be well advised to do so. The UK is drifting slowly but surely into a low to middle pay economy, with an ever expanding public sector that costs a fortune.

The Guardian has always been a glass half empty newspaper, I just wonder how many positive interviews were binned in favour of the negative ones.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

All good points. The happy interviews come next week - to sell next week's show, magazine or paper.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

That article is so OTT it's bordering on surreal.

Whatever crisis is going on has had little or no effect here as it's 99.99% Spanish.....and the community is essentially an agricultural one rather than tourism. 

3 or 4 years ago quite a few Brits were coming in.....but most have left now. As they do everywhere for a multitude of reasons. The main reasons for people leaving here was the inability to support themselves and their failure to learn the language. 

Many came because property was so cheap compared to the coast, but without the language you're not going to survive. There's one fluent Spaniard here (my best mate Jose Luis the Pharmacist) and when he's away on holiday there's widespread panic over a 20 mile radius as Brits start phoning me to find out when he's back. If people's requirements are immediate they'll go to his shop, and his locum pharmacist will then call me over to translate for them. 

Absolutely crazy situation....I'm not a qualified translator, and I sure as hell have got better things to do than recount people's problems with oral thrush. 
Yep....I got caught for that one.....certainly provoked a lot of crossing their chest with crucifixes from the old ladies. 

I just hope they understood it wasn't _me_ who had it!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Classic! yes, I've had my share of oncology issues, discharges and halitosis as an interpreter. I do not mind water, electric, bounced direct debits or even the National Curse of Telefónica but I cannot face another discussion with a nurse about colon irrigation and I DEFINITELY do NOT want to have to explain that "Esto va a ..." as the fluid goes in!

Here's a question XTreme. Why do we do most favours for people who have lived here twice as long as us? They are retirees who complain about getting bored but don't know cagar from caer!!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> Here's a question XTreme. Why do we do most favours for people who have lived here twice as long as us? They are retirees who complain about getting bored but don't know cagar from caer!!


Absolutely Steve! I don't mind helping good friends out if necessary, but over here you can count those on the fingers of one hand.

As you know there are businesses who can provide those services.....and they should use them to support those ventures. But no.....cos they'd have to pay!

This misconception that some people have that we're all joined at the hip because we share a common passport is getting pretty wearing.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

SteveHall said:


> Classic! yes, I've had my share of oncology issues, discharges and halitosis as an interpreter. I do not mind water, electric, bounced direct debits or even the National Curse of Telefónica but I cannot face another discussion with a nurse about colon irrigation and I DEFINITELY do NOT want to have to explain that "Esto va a ..." as the fluid goes in!
> 
> Here's a question XTreme. Why do we do most favours for people who have lived here twice as long as us? They are retirees who complain about getting bored but don't know cagar from caer!!


But you are always going out of your way to offer help 
Dont you enjoy it?


----------



## Beff And Ross (Jul 23, 2009)

back to topic please  :focus:


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> But you are always going out of your way to offer help
> Dont you enjoy it?


Guess I do and if I stop some guy making one of the mistakes I have made it will have been worth it. 

Beff and Ros, you'd do well to listen to those who have been around a long while like XTreme and Strav. 

You said "so ANY information would be reallly useful for us.".... you're getting it.

Do you have any more precise questions?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Beff And Ross said:


> back to topic please  :focus:


Yes!!! Back to topic, we do have a habit of running away with ourselves on here!!! Sorry!


Jo xxx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

the best advise I could give you would be as I've said already, save your butts off between now and when you come over, then rent a small apartment and try and get yourselves some bar work and see how it goes!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Which is precisely what you, Xabiachica, I and probably others have advised.


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

paul44 said:


> ....even so half the year in a ghost
> environment does not sound to pleasent



Try Spain then.

After all, if you were looking to get to know the north of England, you wouldn't go to Blackpool for a few months and stay there, would you?

Xose


----------



## Xose (Dec 10, 2008)

Beff And Ross said:


> hi there
> our names are Beth and Ross. we are 17 and 19
> 
> we are hoping to move to spain within the next year permanently to open a cafe/bar. Ross is already a manager of a successful take away/restuarant.
> ...


You'd have to know the language, be prepared to look for a location that is not Expat dependent, look to develop the business and get to know the market. Example, loads of money to be made from Lottery sales - very lucrative in the right place. I know a bar that doubles it's profit by being a lottery point also.
They have a unique place in the town as theirs is the only place with their own car park - all else park on the road. Etc., etc. i.e., study the market, know the options and be ready to develop the business once the notary examines the books of the one you're interested in and shows you a way to improve the business.

Bars in Spain rarely go bust. They are left because the kids aren't interested in taing over from mum and dad - they've seen the massive workload and long hours and aren't interested. Bars themed Expatshire or sea side resorts often do. So, find a place where the people are retiring or somesuch and the kids are not interested because they've seen hoe hard it is. Make sure it's a local town/village bar and not impacted by holiday traffic too much - i.e. a real bar.

These are the businesses the Spanish are looking for (those that want to run a bar) and only these. The rewards can be less (if not developped fully) but the risks are also far less.

But - no speako de lingo = no trade. So this first, then look.

Good luck,

Xose
P.S. Very few "Locals" do things like shut a day a week etc. This is a very rewarding - but VERY hard work with long hours in real Spain.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

How are you feeling now Beff and Ross after the advice you have received? Are you still all up for it? Xrose's advice is invaluable. It can be done by the right people in the right place offering the right service. I haven't had chance yet to find out the info for you as a guide line but haven't forgotten. If you are still interested, cram, cram, cram on those spanish lessons!!!...lol


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Ps: as others have pointed out, I would stay away from the touristy expat areas as they come and go. You would need to be in a place where a lot of people live all year round so that you are not just attracting summer trade. One area could be Aguilas if you are going to be offering food as we couldn't find anywhere open all day that was suitable for us and there is a lot of trade in the wintertime. Just a suggestion.

Ideally, if you could afford it, employing a spaniard to do front of house whilst building up trade would be a good idea?!


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

Beff And Ross said:


> hi there
> our names are Beth and Ross. we are 17 and 19
> 
> we are hoping to move to spain within the next year permanently to open a cafe/bar. Ross is already a manager of a successful take away/restuarant.
> ...


Hi

I really impressed if you are thinking of going into business in another country at such a young age, good luck

Always seek advise of people who have been living in the area your looking at, because they are the best to advise a fellow Brit, unless they're a Estate agent???

Good Luck to you both


----------



## vernon (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Beff & Ross,

Originally from Harlow & Ilford in Essex, I have now been living in Benidorm for over 10 years. I work for Kings Food serving the bars & restaurants throughout Spain, Canaries & Balearic Islands. I must admit it is extremely tough on the bar owners this year, and definately a bad move to open a new bar/restaurant in the present climate. Rents in Benidorm average about 4000Euros a month for an average size bar, electric bills up to about 500Euros a month, licences another 500Euros, etc, etc. You need to be making serious money, and unfortunately the tourists are not here, and those that are here just aren´t spending. The bars/restaurants are shutting down daily, and owners returning in droves to the UK.

Your best bet is to work for one of the busy bars/restaurants and gain experience, until you think it is the right time to open.

Best of luck, Vernon:eyebrows:


----------



## joe1990 (Jul 26, 2009)

vernon said:


> Hi Beff & Ross,
> 
> Originally from Harlow & Ilford in Essex, I have now been living in Benidorm for over 10 years. I work for Kings Food serving the bars & restaurants throughout Spain, Canaries & Balearic Islands. I must admit it is extremely tough on the bar owners this year, and definately a bad move to open a new bar/restaurant in the present climate. Rents in Benidorm average about 4000Euros a month for an average size bar, electric bills up to about 500Euros a month, licences another 500Euros, etc, etc. You need to be making serious money, and unfortunately the tourists are not here, and those that are here just aren´t spending. The bars/restaurants are shutting down daily, and owners returning in droves to the UK.
> 
> ...



Hi Vernon

Do you think the problem is the Euro?? or the price structure for things that the holiday maker thought would be really cheap like beer and meals etc???

Cheers


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

vernon said:


> Hi Beff & Ross,
> 
> Originally from Harlow & Ilford in Essex, I have now been living in Benidorm for over 10 years. I work for Kings Food serving the bars & restaurants throughout Spain, Canaries & Balearic Islands. I must admit it is extremely tough on the bar owners this year, and definately a bad move to open a new bar/restaurant in the present climate. Rents in Benidorm average about 4000Euros a month for an average size bar, electric bills up to about 500Euros a month, licences another 500Euros, etc, etc. You need to be making serious money, and unfortunately the tourists are not here, and those that are here just aren´t spending. The bars/restaurants are shutting down daily, and owners returning in droves to the UK.
> 
> ...


Sounds like good advice from someone who might actually know what he's talking about. I hope the OPs come back and read all this stuff!!


----------



## vernon (Jan 4, 2008)

The problem is a mixture of several things. Yes the Euro/Stirling exchange has meant the prices do look extremely expensive; but also this ´crisis´ syndrome has been drummed into peoples heads, and they are in 2 minds whether to go abroad on holidays or stay at home (and probably end up paying more by going to a Butlins camp!!). Also, we have found that many hotel groups are offering Full Board & All Inclusives at silly prices, and tourists are not venturing much out of the hotel complexes to eat & drink - why should they when the hotels are giving it away free! It is tough on the bar owners, and really will be a matter of survival for lots.


----------



## nicola_smith (Jun 6, 2009)

hi beth,
i think its great your both so young and have so many ideas and dreams for spain,i have lived on and off in spain for several years and have known lots of bar and resturant owners from benalmedana right down to gib!and belive me i have never seen so much crap people have to go through to earn a crust!and no offence to your other half,hes 19 ! and theres people over there that have been in the trade for 20,30,40 years and they are struggling and this year is the worst they have known,there are lots of factors but the main onei s the credit crunch which is worldwide.
The last time i lived out there 3 years ago a lot of the hotels went from half board to all inclusive and the drop in the custom was tragic,and now it will be even worse because if someones going all inclusive why would they go out and pay for something when they could be having what they have already paid for , running a bar in spain is totaly different to anything in the uk,before anything you have to get through all the red tape and the licenses that are needed,
i would listen to everyone on here as they all seem to know what they are taking about and as young and keen as you are i would look for a managers job for your other half for a good 6 months and learn the ropes spainish style before you take the leap!
i wish you both well and a really good letting agents is Property Directors | Property in Spain / Property to Rent Long Term in Spain / Rent to Buy in Spain / Property in Morocco / Property in Bulgaria
and look at this newspaper Surinenglish.com, the site for Southern Spain. Latest News and look in the classified section and the business section for any propertys to rent
best of luck
nicola x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Beth and Ross. You have received a lot of input, also from people that don't post a great deal on the forum and people that really know whats going on. As the people have now left this little bar I can't fimd that info for you now but you have had a few figures to give you an idea of some of the costs. . Like a lot of advice you have been given I would also suggest that you come over and get a feel for it by working in a bar or restaurant, hence, not depleting your savings. There is a bar in Nerja right now that is looking for a young, outgoing woman/ chica to do front of house. Whether that post will be vacant by the time you get here I don't know. But anyway, best of luck with your future. It would be nice to know how you feel about this now. I have a feeling you will do well here when the time is right. Please let us know.

Chica.x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

vernon said:


> The problem is a mixture of several things. Yes the Euro/Stirling exchange has meant the prices do look extremely expensive; but also this ´crisis´ syndrome has been drummed into peoples heads, and they are in 2 minds whether to go abroad on holidays or stay at home (and probably end up paying more by going to a Butlins camp!!). Also, we have found that many hotel groups are offering Full Board & All Inclusives at silly prices, and tourists are not venturing much out of the hotel complexes to eat & drink - why should they when the hotels are giving it away free! It is tough on the bar owners, and really will be a matter of survival for lots.


If there is ONE guy on here that people should listen to about the bar trade it is Vern. His entire business is based around supplying them. He has seen hundreds if not thousands of his customers close and he knows the ones that are making SERIOUS money. (A few always will) 

He is married to a Spaniard and speaks fluent Spanish. It would be good to see him on here more often. 

Just a shame he is not a Man Utd fan! 

How's things Vern? La Nucia up for promotion this time? Huge probs at Jávea I read - very sad for Mark, Kenny and the guys.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

_Quote:
Originally Posted by vernon 
Hi Beff & Ross,

Originally from Harlow & Ilford in Essex, I have now been living in Benidorm for over 10 years. I work for Kings Food serving the bars & restaurants throughout Spain, Canaries & Balearic Islands. I must admit it is extremely tough on the bar owners this year, and definately a bad move to open a new bar/restaurant in the present climate. Rents in Benidorm average about 4000Euros a month for an average size bar, electric bills up to about 500Euros a month, licences another 500Euros, etc, etc. You need to be making serious money, and unfortunately the tourists are not here, and those that are here just aren´t spending. The bars/restaurants are shutting down daily, and owners returning in droves to the UK.

Your best bet is to work for one of the busy bars/restaurants and gain experience, until you think it is the right time to open.

Best of luck, Vernon _

Sounds like good advice from someone who might actually know what he's talking about. I hope the OPs come back and read all this stuff!! 

Are you there Beff and Ross. Give us some feedback please!!


----------



## vernon (Jan 4, 2008)

SteveHall said:


> If there is ONE guy on here that people should listen to about the bar trade it is Vern. His entire business is based around supplying them. He has seen hundreds if not thousands of his customers close and he knows the ones that are making SERIOUS money. (A few always will)
> 
> He is married to a Spaniard and speaks fluent Spanish. It would be good to see him on here more often.
> 
> ...


Things are tough at the moment, and I can´t see next year being a lot better, to be honest. Our depots in the Canary Islands are having a really hard time with a severe lack of tourists. Nevertheless, we carry on battling away and hope things will change soon.

Been watching La Nucia training and they are looking good again this year- definately a contender for promotion for the 3rd season in a row.

I have not heard any news about CD Javea- whats happened?


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

vernon said:


> Things are tough at the moment, and I can´t see next year being a lot better, to be honest. Our depots in the Canary Islands are having a really hard time with a severe lack of tourists. Nevertheless, we carry on battling away and hope things will change soon.
> 
> Been watching La Nucia training and they are looking good again this year- definately a contender for promotion for the 3rd season in a row.
> 
> I have not heard any news about CD Javea- whats happened?


Sorry to hear that things are so tough - I've got lots of contacts in Lanzarote who are having to batten down the hatches too. Over there "No tourists=no economy". Punto, final.

Good luck with La Nucia - Jávea? All over last week's Round Town News. Mark's got his work cut out there. Mind you Valladolid and Mallorca could be in worse trouble. They have until Friday to save their position in La Liga. Xerez were pronounced safe yesterday.


----------

